# Palm Hotsync Problems



## _MickC (Sep 30, 2003)

Hi,

Have just started again with my pc after the disc crashed and so have had to reset everything. I have a Palm Tungsten T3 and am using Windows XP Prof. When I load the Palm Desktop I am getting error messages saying 'Failed to open Date Book database' and identical messages for Address Book, To Do List and Memo Pad. These are the old conduits, as the T3 uses Calendar, Contacts, Tasks and Memos instead. 

I have tried setting the conduits to 'Do Nothing' for the four databases that are erroring but this does not cure the problem. I get the same error messages when I do a hotsync but when I clear them it still allows me to do the hotsync with the newer databases. 

Basically I can still use the desktop and can hotsync but it is annoying to get the four error messages every time I open the Palm Desktop and every time I do a hotsync. I have tried the support function on the Palm site but that tells me how to repair the four older databases if corrupt or advises me to do what I have already done, i.e. set the options to do nothing. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Mick


----------



## p-diddy (Oct 5, 2004)

Man, I'm having the nearly SAME problem. I searched all over palm, brighthand and stumbled on this site.

Last week I opted to install VersaMail on my T/E. NO hot sync problems whatsoever (except forgetting to attach the USB cable) before doing this with Outlook 2002 and Windows XP. Then I get the exact same msg., except mine isn't syncing AT ALL. My conduits are set to Outlook - synchronize. The Palm software you mention is set to DO NOTHING. My pictures, all othe programs,etc. sync., but NO OUTLOOK.

My VersaMail works fine too, btw.

I called Palm, they had me download the 2003 conduits. Still nothing. They say it is Outlook issue, call Microsoft.

I try some more research and did the detect/repair Outlook (bad idea) lost everything, it looks like I just installed it - no data whatsoever. Tried hot sync again, nothing.

Call Palm again, we switch from Outlook to Palm Software, everything syncs fine. Then we switch to Outlook and it copied everything over (Handheld overwrites desktop) and I'm thinking ALL IS WELL IN THE WORLD. Tell the Palm tech he s/b running for President and end the call. Try one more hot sync and nothing..same problem as a week ago, but my info is back in Outlook (so not all bad).

Call Palm again, tell them saga, they say Outlook is corrupted. Try establishing a new user, still nothing.

This all started when I added the email account to Outlook. For the record, I'm not using Outlook Express (I stuck w/ the program where all my notes are located). I KNOW the problem is something in Outlook and most likely a security issue granting Palm the OK to sycn. But WHAT is IT?

Any and all suggestions I'll consider.

Some other info:
1-USB is connected directly to computer
2-I've tried with Outlook open and closed
3-Tried kicking the TE - just kidding!!

Thanks!!!!
P-diddy.


----------



## p-diddy (Oct 5, 2004)

MY HOT SYNC WORKS!!!

Dude, try this:
1-When the pop up box appears check the box and change the time to 5 minutes, then click YES 

2-If it asks you to switch, do so and then open or select outlook

3-if you still can't get it to work, try this once w/outlook closed and then w/it open.

4-go to options in outlook, make sure the LAN or intranet is set to low or low medium. This is NOT your internet security, rather how you allow palm to access outlook.

5-right click the hot synch button on your bottom right toolbar..make sure conduits (the first 4) are for outlook (calendar/todo/memo/tasks), the next for s/b DO NOTHING as they are the palm equivalent.

Later,


----------



## Roughyed (Oct 15, 2004)

I have a different problem with my Clie T625. For no apparaent reason It refused to Sync giving me a message saying "Unable to establish a connection with your PC" I checked all leads, system settings etc and no obvious conflicts. Still no. Uninstalled and re-installed, no...Hard Reset (grrr) still no
Anyhelp would be appreciated
Thanks


----------

